# Solved: how do I remove Ulead Calendar Checker tray icon?



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

My computer runs on Windows XP Home. Have just installed Ulead Photo Express 5 SE, and now there's an icon next to the clock which is called Ulead Calendar Checker, and for which I have no use. It starts up with Windows. How do I deactivate it? I found no option to do so under the Ulead preferences menu.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The easiest place to start is Start > Run > type *msconfig* and go to the startup tab. Uncheck anything with Ulead or anything that might have to do with the program. There is no reason for the program to start at boot and if you uncheck it you will likely solve the problem. Some rare programs recheck themselves and are usually also in Start > Programs > Startup. If you remove them from there also they won't recheck themselves.

You might go through a list of anything that can get in the startup if you can't find one that specifically says Ulead: http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.php


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks ))


----------

